# That blue cat I caught a few weeks ago..



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I submitted the photo of that blue cat I caught out of East Fork a few weeks ago to DNR's pics page... they listed it as a "catfish".. where as all other species get a specific name. Even flatheads, get listeded at flatheads.

lol.. whats the deal with that?

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/topten/2005/fishpics_6.htm


haha was looking through it more, they have a woman who caught a "largemouth bass" right underneath me... sure looks like a channel cat to me


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not know what the deal is. I guess when a blue cat comes up and bites them in the ass , they will finally admit that we do indeed have blues in our inland lakes........... Like I said before, blues are starting to show up regulary in East Fork...........and many big ones at that which means they are indeed breeding............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know this has been asked before, but, why dont the dnr stock blues in alot of the lakes?..They get much bigger than the channel cats they stock everywhere.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard and not sure on the truth to it, that the state doesn't want to risk contaminating whats left of Ohios native geneitic stock of blues. I doubt thats true, can't see why whats in the Ohio river wouldn't be the same genes as down stream, and why could paylakes move them into the state?

Oddly enough Rick, I spoke with a guy last Thursday at East Fork and told him about the Blue. He told me a friend of his, who owns a paylake and releases small blues that he doesn't want in his pond into the river that feeds the lake. Any truth to their being a paylake up that way, or was he just blowing smoke, assuming I was doing the same about catching a blue in there?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

There are indeed a few paylakes out this way. One is fairly close to the EFLM river around rt 68.... I've heard this same thing in the pass, and I believe it's probably true ... Rick


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you been giving fish posing tips out ??  










Same facial hair & outstretched arms like your pictures


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a guy who worked for me a few years ago that caught a very nice blue cat in Perintown on a crank bait ........by the way '33 , that bar you are talkin about was just recently listed as serving the 3rd best fried chicken in the Cincinnati are ....you are talkin about Mommy Fritze's correct


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:C


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Have you been giving fish posing tips out ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahhaha, thats too blantant. Besides it a nice fish anyway, no reason to make a tacky photo by doing what that guys doing. You need to take at least 20 some pictures of each fish, no matter how small they are, this way you are sure to be able to maxamize on the size of the fish. That 24lb blue - only 3 lbs. That 43lb flathead - only 5lbs. It's all about how you take the picture  

I'm stickin to my story man, I don't hold the fish out!!!! Just you wait till I get those other photos back, my friend darn near makes you kiss the fish when hes photographing it. He said they should be back in 10 days, that was 2 days ago.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Tom,

Mine didn't get the label "Black Crappie"...It's just a crappie


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats food for thought, but channels get listeded as channels and flatheads as flatheads.


----------

